# Food safety with pulled pork



## dmack (Jul 2, 2009)

Quick question for you veterans.Yesterday I smoked for the 4th, I pulled it this morning (had it resting in a cooler overnight-6hrs, hot to the touch this am). Anyway, I need it Saturday noon. Its fine in the fridge until then right? I figured if I froze it probably by tomorrow morning I would need to begin fridge thawing at the latest (15.5 precooked, probably cooked down to about 9 lbs.) It is currently in the fridge in a large heavy foil roasting pan, sealed with heavy foil.

dmack


----------



## smokingauthority (Jul 2, 2009)

You'll be fine.  You got about a week in the fridge before you need to worry about freezing it.


----------



## lucc (Jul 2, 2009)

Yup, I can guarantee you that if I had pulled pork that was fresh today in the fridge I would eat it until next saturday!!!


----------



## bman62526 (Jul 2, 2009)

My vote would be you are just fine leaving in the fridge until Sat.  I would for sure put it in large plastic zip-locs though...you will affect the taste leaving it in a foil roaster pan that long.


----------



## rivet (Jul 2, 2009)

Good to go! I'd put it in a non-reactive container (stainless steel bowl or ziploc bags) until you are ready. You'll be fine.


----------



## rickw (Jul 2, 2009)

What they ^^^^ said.


----------



## dmack (Jul 2, 2009)

Alright I bagged it. Thanks for the tip. 
I'm going to try a different finishing sauce this time (one I found in a book I have-I've always used SoFlaQuers). I also am partial to mustard sauces as opposed to BBQ (red) sauces, so I'm going to try to put something together. I'll let you know the sauces are good. I probably won't if its bad.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





dmack


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 2, 2009)

I would seriously consider double insulating it and packing it in dry ice in a clean, double-walled corrugated box.

Put it out in the back of your pickup and drive it to UPS or FedEx, then address it to (meeee) and I will faithfully guard it until you need it back.

I will seal it in an airtight chamber replete with stomach acids for you...











:PDT_Armataz  _01_12:

Pops  §§


----------



## dmack (Jul 3, 2009)

What the??? Can't you get good pork in Texas Pops???

dmack


----------

